# Sad news



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thought I mentioned it briefly in the BMFP, I thought I'd post separately about the passing of Adamant, my best tri stud. He was found looking like he was just resting his head on his paws, and I was shocked when he didn't open his eyes as I took the cage top off for feeding. He was neither very young nor very old, and seemed to be in good health. He was sharing a tank with the tr blue tri does and one litter of fuzzies. He was about a year old, and leaves behind dozens of offspring. His last litter is a good looking one, and I'll post pix later.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

That is sad news, so sorry  xXx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I am so sorry for you loss. 
He will be missed


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yes, he will. Losing a stud like that is about the worst. thanks, guys.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Will you be using a son of his to continue his line?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe I'll use one of his sons; I also plan on seeing what Sweetheart can do. He's from the litter I had off of Diamond Stud, a satin pew, and I think it's good to include that outcross in the general tri population in my mousery. He's a very friendly boy, of good size, and I think his markings are nice. I also still have Nibbles, who has been pressed into service again, being bred to a yellow tri doe, in order to find out if she carries A^y. She doesn't; she's recessive yellow, which is good. I'm going to try to use only recessive yellow for my yellow tris from now on, and see if I can eliminate the obesity problem.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, good luck!


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry for your loss!  It is always hard when we lose a favored mouse.

PS- A^y cannot be carried.


----------

